
Debunking a viral blog post on the nuke threat - timr
http://www.salon.com/news/japan_earthquake/index.html?story=/politics/war_room/2011/03/15/josef_oehmen_nuclear_not_worried_viral
======
miles
Thanks so much for posting this. After HN users upvoted the original (and
obviously discredited) post into the stratosphere, it is very sad to see posts
like this one being ignored. In frustration, I posted this yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2325730> .

